# Per maschi: in una donna proprio non sopporto



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

?


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


il porre sempre domande.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


La sua mania di voler avere sempre ragione a tutti i costi e la pretesa assurda di essere nella mia testa pensando di sapere che cosa io penso o non penso.
Sta smania petulante per i dettagli e le cose che non hanno nessun conto.
La necessità di avere sempre qualcuno di cui sparlare.
La curiosità per le cose più irrilevanti e stupide dell'universo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sua mania di voler avere sempre ragione a tutti i costi e la pretesa assurda di essere nella mia testa pensando di sapere che cosa io penso o non penso.
> Sta smania petulante per i dettagli e le cose che non hanno nessun conto.
> La necessità di avere sempre qualcuno di cui sparlare.
> La curiosità per le cose più irrilevanti e stupide dell'universo.


il mestruo


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il porre sempre domande.


Ustican...
e che guai se sbagli le risposte eh?

Guai ad essere sinceri
ti metti sempre nei guai.

Devi rispondere quello che loro vogliono come risposta, no?

Mi trovi carina?
Mah non saprei.

Sei un uomo morto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il mestruo


Mah ho vinto lo schifo verso di illo.
Anzi lo vivo come una sorta di liberazione
dal sacro triduo che lo precede.
Per tanti uomini è riviviere ogni 28 giorni
la passione di Cristo.
Altro che Getsemani!

Ma più che altro io odio il giustificare con le mestruazioni ogni cosa, per cui tu devi sempre e solo sopportare e portar pazienza.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


La sua arte di giustificarsi
che vivo
come insulto alla mia intelligenza

e uno sforzo sommo
per insegnarmi quanto 
sei cretina.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?



 La donna stessa, il suo fascino, bellezza, pelle, voce, modo di camminare, porsi gesticolare, toccarsi i capelli, gli sguardi... 

La Donna con la A maiuscola cioè! cioè la D, scusami sbagliai.


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il porre sempre domande.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il mestruo



io sono mestruo priva

flapflap



oggi cretinite global:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah ho vinto lo schifo verso di illo.
> Anzi lo vivo come una sorta di liberazione
> dal sacro triduo che lo precede.
> Per tanti uomini è riviviere ogni 28 giorni
> ...


Non intendevo le mestruazioni


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La donna stessa, il suo fascino, bellezza, pelle, voce, modo di camminare, porsi gesticolare, toccarsi i capelli, gli sguardi...
> 
> La Donna con la A maiuscola cioè! cioè la D, scusami sbagliai.


A me pare che a te non piacciano le donne che anzichè fare le donne
fanno le mascule.
Ti appaiono fuori posto.
E non sai come fare e rimettecerle, perchè loro non ci stanno.

O forse un certo loro modo
di farti cambiare la testa.

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Impossible...

Ultimo oramai viviamo in un mondo di malafemmine...
e sai ora sono loro che girano con la lupara...

e pensano di essere emancipate...

QUesto è semplicemente terrificante.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non intendevo le mestruazioni


E cosa allora di grazia?
Lei che lascia l'assorbente usato sul bordo della vasca?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me pare che a te non piacciano le donne che anzichè fare le donne
> fanno le mascule.
> Ti appaiono fuori posto.
> E non sai come fare e rimettecerle, perchè loro non ci stanno.
> ...



 ma ti stai muto!! 



Mi dispiace che hai chiuso il privato, volevo domandarti qualcosa ma mi è stato impossibile, ma comprendo comunque.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cosa allora di grazia?
> Lei che lascia l'assorbente usato sul bordo della vasca?


le menate.....quegli attegiamenti senza logica atti a voler ottenenere qualcosa che spesso mi lasciano esacerbato


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l esacerbato


(bellissimo aggettivo:up


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ustican...
> e che guai se sbagli le risposte eh?
> 
> Guai ad essere sinceri
> ...



caro amico..leggo solo iltuo post quindi tiro ad indovinare..suppongo tu stia parlando di donne ''fuori casa''.Perche'allora sn molto d'accordo....ne ho trovate veramente di impossibili..e piu'sono''mature''e piu'rompono il casso...ma anche con  quella,appena nata(rispetto a me..)..debbo stare attento con le parole.Se sono poi i gg sbagliati  ..meglio manco cercarla...ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cosa allora di grazia?
> Lei che lascia l'assorbente usato sul bordo della vasca?



e poi te lo schiaffeggia in faccia quando fai il cattivo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Marzo 2013)

Capelli ricci -------> piastra di diego dalla palmasticazzi, trilioni di euro spesi in lozioni liscianti e leccanti,
balsamo al bergamotto dell'indocina da applicare prima dopo e durante i pasti

Capelli lisci --------> diffusore con 72 velocità più millemile spazzole rotanti per arricciare che più riccio non si può il capello che porello se ne starebbe tanto bene così com'è, più permanente all'acido muriatico che non stressa il capello, più trattamento diserbante del dottor Salcazzo.


Seems legit.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e poi te lo schiaffeggia in faccia quando fai il cattivo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oggi non riesco a stare seria...non è da me!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma ti stai muto!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mi dispiace che hai chiuso il privato, volevo domandarti qualcosa ma mi è stato impossibile, ma comprendo comunque.


scrivimi nella mail
dovrebbe vedersi nel profilo.

Si il chiudere è un gesto di ulteriore distacco da questo posto e salire in un altro piano nella mia torre autoreferenziale.

E' anche mettere un taglio netto tra qua dentro e fuori di qua dentro.

Pensa ho perfino cancellato tutti gli mp. QUelli inviati e quelli ricevuti.

Poi porco cazzo avrò il diritto di gestirmi sto posto come va bene a me no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> scrivimi nella mail
> dovrebbe vedersi nel profilo.
> 
> Si il chiudere è un gesto di ulteriore distacco da questo posto e salire in un altro piano nella mia torre autoreferenziale.
> ...



hai fatto benissimo amico ...troppe comari...streghe..e maestre che sanno tutto....sai sulla loro tomba sara'scritto...qui giace un maestra di vita....:carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e poi te lo schiaffeggia in faccia quando fai il cattivo.


il tampax sembra essere fatto apposta per il tè.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


Ogni donna, come ogni uomo, è una storia a se': come potrei mai risponderti?


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il tampax sembra essere fatto apposta per il tè.


vero, quello non puoi schiaffeggiarci il compagno cattivo.
Con il cordino non così semplice.
Un bell'assorbente, magari notturno, è tutta un altra cosa.
Anche il rumore.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai fatto benissimo amico ...troppe comari...streghe..e maestre che sanno tutto....sai sulla loro tomba sara'scritto...qui giace un maestra di vita....:carneval:


Peggio qui giace un conte ammaestrato.

Pensano di sapere mio caro: tendessero di più i cassi loro, il mondo ne guadagnerebbe.

Tanto io e te abbiamo i nostri canali segreti per gli ordini di servizio.

Ocio a quella eh?
E' come se avessero liberato Provenzano.
E' la capa indiscussa della loggia MDV

E continuiamo a gnocca e frizzantini

at salut


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vero, quello non puoi schiaffeggiarci il compagno cattivo.
> Con il cordino non così semplice.
> Un bell'assorbente, magari notturno, è tutta un altra cosa.
> Anche il rumore.


ma vuoi mettere fargli fare colazione arricchita al tampax per giorni e giorni e dirglielo un paio di settimane dopo? Mattia collasserebbe all'idea di essersi nutrito col *sangue* altrui :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere fargli fare colazione arricchita al tampax per giorni e giorni e dirglielo un paio di settimane dopo? Mattia collasserebbe all'idea di essersi nutrito col *sangue* altrui :risata::risata::risata:


mmmmm...




​
Ciao AB :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il tampax sembra essere fatto apposta per il tè.


Di solito alcuni schiaffeggiano col cazzo, alcuni prendono il preservativo pieno di sperma e lo tirano.. chissà dove. 

Certo che leggere il mondo femminile ridursi ai termini degli uomini... :sbatti::bleah: femminile seeeee.. come no!


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


la calvizie


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ciao! grande il video :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peggio qui giace un conte ammaestrato.
> 
> Pensano di sapere mio caro: tendessero di più i cassi loro, il mondo ne guadagnerebbe.
> 
> ...


ahahahah.....tu ammaestri le maestre.......amico mio
io le volpi...sai ho staccato e sto facendo chat Fb con amore n2...mi manca casso..
a proposito tremo amico..ieri ho fatto ritorno dalla Basilicata..6.5ore per fare 800km....fifa blu'multe...
manda un'anatema ai velox..della A30 e A1...poi non ti dico ilpezzo Fi-Bo....moglie super tigre...per come andavo..ahah

certo che io so dove trovarti e tu pure....via la gnocca..abbasso gli stambecchi
at salut


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito alcuni schiaffeggiano col cazzo, alcuni prendono il preservativo pieno di sperma e lo tirano.. chissà dove.
> 
> Certo che leggere il mondo femminile ridursi ai termini degli uomini... :sbatti::bleah: femminile seeeee.. come no!


madai, di solito chi? nei film pessimi, forse :smile:
un buon tè al sangue, non gradisci?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah.....tu ammaestri le maestre.......amico mio
> io le volpi...sai ho staccato e sto facendo chat Fb con amore n2...mi manca casso..
> a proposito tremo amico..ieri ho fatto ritorno dalla Basilicata..6.5ore per fare 800km....fifa blu'multe...
> manda un'anatema ai velox..della A30 e A1...poi non ti dico ilpezzo Fi-Bo....moglie super tigre...per come andavo..ahah
> ...


Che la gnocca sia con noi!
At salut

Ma cavoli il tratto Fi-Bo...mi ha sempre fatto una paura incredibile...

Barberino di Mugello ne capita una al giorno!

Mando anatemi...ma sappiamo che se c'è il maleficio delle maestre nulla possiamo.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che la gnocca sia con noi!
> At salut
> 
> Ma cavoli il tratto Fi-Bo...mi ha sempre fatto una paura incredibile...
> ...



ahahaha.amico la conosco a memoria..ogni curva..ogni galleria..ci ho messo circa 20 minuti...e ho lasciato all'Auto del Potere..Bmw 730 nera..blindata..vetri neri..lampeggiante sul tetto e sul parabrezza..si credevano i padroni del'A1..perche'l'ho deciso io.se no mangiavano fimo nero fino a Sasso Marconi


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere fargli fare colazione arricchita al tampax per giorni e giorni e dirglielo un paio di settimane dopo? Mattia collasserebbe all'idea di essersi nutrito col *sangue* altrui :risata::risata::risata:



magari l'ho fatto dopo il tradimento. Chi può dirlo.
Non sai che la mia cattiveria e la mia cattiva fede e tutto il circo arrivano a vette inenarrabili?
Visto che sputavo dentro le sue cose, figurati se mi farei fermata davanti ad un tè tampax.

Il Carcadè poi gli piace un sacco.

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha.amico la conosco a memoria..ogni curva..ogni galleria..ci ho messo circa 20 minuti...e ho lasciato all'Auto del Potere..Bmw 730 nera..blindata..vetri neri..lampeggiante sul tetto e sul parabrezza..si credevano i padroni del'A1..perche'l'ho deciso io.se no mangiavano fimo nero fino a Sasso Marconi



Anche la BMW 730 dobbiamo mantenere ora?

Ma amico mio hai letto il 3d?
Che cosa non sopporti in una donna tu?
La necessità di comandare?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche la BMW 730 dobbiamo mantenere ora?
> 
> Ma amico mio hai letto il 3d?
> Che cosa non sopporti in una donna tu?
> La necessità di comandare?


...be loro signori girano in 5000..no?..benzina la paghiamo noi fessi.

amico hai ragione...a casa l'insubordinzazione..cosa che ormai fa spesso....e quando fa la finta invornita

fuori odio le permalose..irascibili..indecise...che credono di averla d'oro..e sopratutto le false suore...quelle le butterei nel Renra che e'pieno....

Comandare...sinceramente manco ci provano.. con me e'mission impossible...
.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...be loro signori girano in 5000..no?..benzina la paghiamo noi fessi.
> 
> amico hai ragione...a casa l'insubordinzazione..cosa che ormai fa spesso....e quando fa la finta invornita
> 
> ...


La finta invornita.
Terribile se non l'avessi vista con i miei occhi...guarda...

Beh capisco perchè sei molto selettivo: tolte le permalose, le irascibili, le indecise, quelle che credono d'averla d'oro, e le false suore...che cosa ci rimane? Sei proprio uno che ha interessi di nicchia.

Mi sa che qua dentro l'unica perfetta per te sarebbe la tebastra.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La finta invornita.
> Terribile se non l'avessi vista con i miei occhi...guarda...
> 
> Beh capisco perchè sei molto selettivo: tolte le permalose, le irascibili, le indecise, quelle che credono d'averla d'oro, e le false suore...che cosa ci rimane? Sei proprio uno che ha interessi di nicchia.
> ...



....vero amico..infatti non cerco piu'..mi tengo quel che ho..che poi parliamoci chiaro..tra casa e ''fuori''..il99% degli uomini,si leccherebbe i gomiti..ad averne 2 cosi.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


la logorrea

l'isteria

l'ansiogenità


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

L'invidia


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'invidia


:up:
(invidia di altre donne)
azzeccato in pieno...probabilmente il peggior difetto delle donne
che le rende alla lunga debolissime...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


di consultarsi con me per ore, giorni, settimane e mesi, e poi fare il contrario :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?


Le manie di persecuzione ed il vizio di trovare più colpe (sempre degli altri) che soluzioni, il non accettare le soluzioni altrui pur in assenza di alternative.
L'essere fabbriche instancabili di stratagemmi colpevolizzanti tipo il chiedere proprio quando si sa che quel che si chiede non è possibile, il fare enormi sacrifici inutili e sbatterli in faccia come vie crucis, il non chiedere e lamentarsi perchè non si ottiene, il pretendere che gli altri sappiano già senza che nulla sia stato detto o mostrato....... 
Vabbè, mi fermo, sono già in acido :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Le manie di persecuzione ed il vizio di trovare più colpe (sempre degli altri) che soluzioni, il non accettare le soluzioni altrui pur in assenza di alternative.
> L'essere fabbriche instancabili di stratagemmi colpevolizzanti tipo il chiedere proprio quando si sa che quel che si chiede non è possibile, il fare enormi sacrifici inutili e sbatterli in faccia come vie crucis, il non chiedere e lamentarsi perchè non si ottiene, il pretendere che gli altri sappiano già senza che nulla sia stato detto o mostrato.......
> Vabbè, mi fermo, sono già in acido :mrgreen:


Mi si è fermata la digestione


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ?[/QUOTE]
> 
> _*TUTTO!*_


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il porre sempre domande.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Azzeccatissimo, osservazione sintetica  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ustican...
> e che guai se sbagli le risposte eh?
> 
> Guai ad essere sinceri
> ...


Cacchio mi ritrovo in tutto tranne nel pettegolezzo, odio i pettegolezzi per il resto sinora ho tutti i difetti... Mi toccherà farlo santo il pover'uomo che sta qui vicino


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La sua arte di giustificarsi
> che vivo
> come insulto alla mia intelligenza
> 
> ...


No questa no ... È l'amore mio che tende a giustificarsi nuche se non glielo chiedo... Dici che è grave?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Capelli ricci -------> piastra di diego dalla palmasticazzi, trilioni di euro spesi in lozioni liscianti e leccanti,
> balsamo al bergamotto dell'indocina da applicare prima dopo e durante i pasti
> 
> Capelli lisci --------> diffusore con 72 velocità più millemile spazzole rotanti per arricciare che più riccio non si può il capello che porello se ne starebbe tanto bene così com'è, più permanente all'acido muriatico che non stressa il capello, più trattamento diserbante del dottor Salcazzo.
> ...


Le preferisci pelate? :rotfl::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio mi ritrovo in tutto tranne nel pettegolezzo, odio i pettegolezzi per il resto sinora ho tutti i difetti... Mi toccherà farlo santo il pover'uomo che sta qui vicino


Beh sai ho avuto una soffiata dall'aldilà
San Pietro dice che molti mariti sono stati martiri capisci?
E dicono vieni fratello in paradiso che hai già avuto l'inferno in casa...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No questa no ... È l'amore mio che tende a giustificarsi nuche se non glielo chiedo... Dici che è grave?


Gravissimo.
Ha subito bisogno della nostra gas terapia
GAS
GNOCCA AMICI SANGIOVESE
Lothar docet!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai ho avuto una soffiata dall'aldilà
> San Pietro dice che molti mariti sono stati martiri capisci?
> E dicono vieni fratello in paradiso che hai già avuto l'inferno in casa...


In effetti il mio nick  non è casuale ..... Fiamme... Inferno.... :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti il mio nick  non è casuale ..... Fiamme... Inferno.... :smile:


Ma fiammetta sa da piccola fiammiferaia no?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fiammetta sa da piccola fiammiferaia no?


Si ma quella che incendia i cerini tutti insieme è ci fa un bel falò per incendiare qualcuno, ad esser sincera sono una granscassaminchia  in realtà sono troppo cerebrale e quindi ... Scasso...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma quella che incendia i cerini tutti insieme è ci fa un bel falò per incendiare qualcuno, ad esser sincera sono una granscassaminchia  in realtà sono troppo cerebrale e quindi ... Scasso...


Ma no ma cosa dici Fiammetta
a me sembri molto moderata...

Ma non porti troppi problemi che ce ne sono già tanti di èer sè...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no ma cosa dici Fiammetta
> a me sembri molto moderata...
> 
> Ma non porti troppi problemi che ce ne sono già tanti di èer sè...


Qui si ... Altrove meno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono mestruo priva
> 
> flapflap
> 
> ...



non ci è cascato il conte e dovrei cascarci io???? 


nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

I piedi freddi pure a ferragosto è già stato detto ?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Boh. Non ne ho idea.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Io*

Io non sopporto una donna con il pisello.


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sopporto una donna con il pisello.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sopporto una donna con il pisello.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

OSCURO!!!!

sienne


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Gas e sienne*

Ops,scusatemi,sono stato vilpeso dagli intellettuali del forum,e devo cambiare registro,adesso solo post seri,all'insegna della cultura,della saggezza,insomma prometto che cambierò.Non chiamatemi più mestro,perchè la cosa non è ben vista.....,chiamatemi merdaccia.GRAZIE!


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ops,scusatemi,sono stato vilpeso dagli intellettuali del forum,e devo cambiare registro,adesso solo post seri,all'insegna della cultura,della saggezza,insomma prometto che cambierò.Non chiamatemi più mestro,perchè la cosa non è ben vista.....,chiamatemi merdaccia.GRAZIE!


tutto questo per un cazzo di pisello? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> tutto questo per un cazzo di pisello? :mrgreen:


Si devo cambiare registro,gas aiutami anche tu,da oggi in poi non chiamarmi maestro per favore.Pensa che a qualcuno non era chiaro che giocavamo,e purtroppo sono serio.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tutto questo per un cazzo di pisello? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si devo cambiare registro,gas aiutami anche tu,da oggi in poi non chiamarmi maestro per favore.Pensa che a qualcuno non era chiaro che giocavamo,e purtroppo sono serio.


 non capisco

ma mi devo adeguare?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non capisco
> 
> ma mi devo adeguare?


Che ti devo dire?fai come vuoi,l'unica cosa se mi dai del lei e mi chiami mestro specifica che giochiamo,ci sono utenti molto sensibili,fanno fatica a capire il mio umorismo,un umorismo da sei C a quanto sembra.E sono ancora serio.


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire?fai come vuoi,l'unica cosa se mi dai del lei e mi chiami mestro specifica che giochiamo,ci sono utenti molto sensibili,fanno fatica a capire il mio umorismo,un umorismo da sei C a quanto sembra.E sono ancora serio.


:gabinetto:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> :gabinetto:


Vorrà dire che rideremo delle loro battute allora,sai che ridere.....!:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

La mancanza di autoironia.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La mancanza di autoironia.


Non che i maschi ne abbondino


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Oscuro!
Maestro! Ora e per sempre! E noooooooooon scherzo!
Giu le mani dal Maestro Oscuro! 

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sopporto una donna con il pisello.


Fisico o mentale ??? C'è differenza ehhhh


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ops,scusatemi,sono stato vilpeso dagli intellettuali del forum,e devo cambiare registro,adesso solo post seri,all'insegna della cultura,della saggezza,insomma prometto che cambierò.Non chiamatemi più mestro,perchè la cosa non è ben vista.....,chiamatemi merdaccia.GRAZIE!


Ok ciao merdaccia


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fisico o mentale ??? C'è differenza ehhhh


Io confesso una certa perplessità su quello fisico.
Se me ne trovassi una come dico io nel letto, sinceramente non so se la manderei via. 
E poi non si dice "in tempo di carestia......."? :rotfl:

Su quello mentale dipende: una donna che vuole a tutti i costi fare l'uomo mi stimola la peristalsi, ma adoro le donne che hanno un carattere forte ma non per questo sentono la necessità di mostrare muscoli e palle ad ogni parola detta.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La mancanza di autoironia.


Questa però è bipartisan e unisex


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa però è bipartisan e unisex


La permalosità femminile non è dura da eguagliare, diciamolo chiaro


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La permalosità femminile non è dura da eguagliare, diciamolo chiaro


Guarda ti dirò ne ho conosciuto uno che era peggio di una donna durante il periodo premestruale .... . :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda ti dirò ne ho conosciuto uno che era peggio di una donna durante il periodo premestruale .... . :rotfl:



Beh, cosa credi? 
Tra noi maschietti ci sono anche dei talenti! :rotfl:

E' la media che fa testo, però.......


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh, cosa credi?
> Tra noi maschietti ci sono anche dei talenti! :rotfl:
> 
> E' la media che fa testo, però.......


Ma infatti mi auguro fosse l'eccezione:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Azz, ho appena notato un "non" di troppo nel mio post!

Errata corrige:

La permalosità femminile *è* dura da eguagliare!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Azz, ho appena notato un "non" di troppo nel mio post!
> 
> Errata corrige:
> 
> La permalosità femminile *è* dura da eguagliare!


epperò come sei puntiglioso


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> epperò come sei puntiglioso


Io non ci casco, visto che ci sei cascata già tu prima.........





:rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non ci casco, visto che ci sei cascata già tu prima.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2013)

Non sono una pischella e nella mia esperienza sono più permalosi, ma molto molto di più i maschi. Non sopportano nessuna osservazione, e non parliamo delle critiche.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I piedi freddi pure a ferragosto è già stato detto ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono una pischella e nella mia esperienza sono più permalosi, ma molto molto di più i maschi. Non sopportano nessuna osservazione, e non parliamo delle critiche.


Ma senti poi da che pullmann viene la predica...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Azz, ho appena notato un "non" di troppo nel mio post!
> 
> Errata corrige:
> 
> La permalosità femminile *è* dura da eguagliare!



pensa che le donne dicono il contrario :unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma senti poi da che pullmann viene la predica...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uff, ho sbagliato, scusa.

" ....Da che polipo...."


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Uff, ho sbagliato, scusa.
> 
> " ....Da che polipo...."


Polipo


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> pensa che le donne dicono il contrario :unhappy:


Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Polipo


Oooooopppssss! Si dice pomolo?!?!?!?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:


Hehehehehe, mi piace quando vi arrabbiate.......... ;0)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:



accetto la critica. Magari sono io che non sono permaloso in modo eccessivo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. *Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare*, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:


Ti dirò che se intendo offendere una donna, come un uomo, scelgo con cura le parole adatte. Altrimenti non si offende proprio nessuno.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:


SPESSO, non dipende tanto dalla nostra scarsa grazia e capacità linguistica, piuttosto dalla esigua capacità intellettiva della interlocutrice.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece sono daccordo con Fantastica. Non reggete nemmeno le osservazioni, figuriamoci le critiche. Se le donne che conoscete si offendono è perché avete una grazia linguistica che lascia un pò a desiderare, ma nemmeno questo vi si può dire :mrgreen:



ma io ammetto che è da un po' di tempo che sono diventata piuttosto allergica alle critiche, perchè arrivano quasi sempre da persone che hanno fatto casini della madonna...
lo dico pure: ma guarda tu che stai combinando, ergo, non si accettano critiche!


----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2013)

non sopporto la donna sofisticata,
 la donna palestrata non mi piace 
e non sopporto la donna che se la tira


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sopporto la donna sofisticata,
> la donna palestrata non mi piace
> e non sopporto la donna che se la tira


:up:sono di parte lo so...non sono sofisticata, la pakestra non la vedo da anni, non ho niente da tirare...quindi...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io confesso una certa perplessità su quello fisico.
> Se me ne trovassi una come dico io nel letto, sinceramente non so se la manderei via.
> E poi non si dice "in tempo di carestia......."? :rotfl:
> 
> Su quello mentale dipende: una donna che vuole a tutti i costi fare l'uomo mi stimola la peristalsi, ma adoro le donne che hanno un carattere forte ma non per questo sentono la necessità di mostrare muscoli e palle ad ogni parola detta.


il problema nelle donne col pisello fisico è l'assenza del pertugio essenziale.

quindi anche in tempo di carestia.....


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :up:sono di parte lo so...non sono sofisticata, la pakestra non la vedo da anni, non ho niente da tirare...quindi...:rotfl:


tu sei bona già di tuo, non hai bisogno di tutto il resto.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sei bona già di tuo, non hai bisogno di tutto il resto.


:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:..


----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :up:sono di parte lo so...non sono sofisticata, la pakestra non la vedo da anni, non ho niente da tirare...quindi...:rotfl:


quindi.....
vengoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi.....
> vengoooooooooooooooo


si..domani però eh?...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oooooopppssss! Si dice pomolo?!?!?!?


Voglio vedere dove arrivi se continuo... Intendevi pomo?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sopporto la donna sofisticata,
> la donna palestrata non mi piace
> e non sopporto la donna che se la tira


Pensa che male se se la tira :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema nelle donne col pisello fisico è l'assenza del pertugio essenziale.
> 
> quindi anche in tempo di carestia.....


Scusa, ma a me pare piuttosto ricorrente che quando il "pertugio essenziale" c'é, si cerca comunque tutti (o quasi) di passare anche dalla porta di servizio, quindi..........


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voglio vedere dove arrivi se continuo... Intendevi pomo?


Che dirti. Per colpa di un lapis c'é stato un equinozio :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Che dirti. Per colpa di un lapis c'é stato un equinozio :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: altro che lapis ... te sei furbetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: altro che lapis ... te sei furbetto :mrgreen:


Ma no, dai! Ho solo sbagliato nel confondermi! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, dai! Ho solo sbagliato nel confondermi! :rotfl:


seeeee ...:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> seeeee ...:up:


Inutile, mi hai sgamato! Ormai mi trovo tra l'anguria e il martello :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Inutile, mi hai sgamato! Ormai mi trovo tra l'anguria e il martello :carneval:


:cincin: Che tipo che sei


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SPESSO, non dipende tanto dalla nostra scarsa grazia e capacità linguistica, piuttosto dalla esigua capacità intellettiva della interlocutrice.


eh, già. Già, già, già :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa che male se se la tira :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :cincin: Che tipo che sei


Quasi sette!  :cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quasi sette!  :cincin:


Allora ti do .... 10  la lode non ancora :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SPESSO, non dipende tanto dalla nostra scarsa grazia e capacità linguistica, piuttosto dalla esigua capacità intellettiva della interlocutrice.


Ammazza che alibi:smile: ( dai suuuuuuu ...spesso "nun se po' legge" togli e inserisci talvolta)


----------

